# ταμειακός και ταμιακός



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

*Ταμειακός* είναι αυτός που έχει σχέση με το _ταμείο_ και κατ' επέκταση με την οικονομική διαχείριση, ενώ ο *ταμιακός* σχετίζεται με τον _ταμία_.

*ταμειακός -ή -ό* : που έχει σχέση με το ταμείο: _Ταμειακή υπηρεσία. Ταμειακές ανωμαλίες / δυσχέρειες_. *Ταμειακή μηχανή*, υπολογιστική μηχανή που εκδίδει αποδείξεις για την πώληση εμπορευμάτων. *Ταμειακή τακτοποίηση*, εξόφληση οφειλών. || (ως ουσ.) *ο ταμειακός,* υπάλληλος δημόσιου ταμείου.
*ταμειακά* EΠIPP: _Έχουν δικαίωμα να ψηφίσουν τα μέλη του συλλόγου που είναι ταμειακά εντάξει_. [λόγ. < ελνστ. ταμειακός 'που ανήκει στο θησαυροφυλάκιο' κατά την αλλ. της σημ. της λ. ταμείο] (ΛΚΝ)

Επίσης, από ΛΝΕΓ: _ταμειακή διαχείριση, ταμειακό πλεόνασμα, ταμειακό έλλειμμα, ταμειακές ανάγκες, ταμειακά διαθέσιμα._

*ταμιακός -ή -ό* : που έχει σχέση με τον ταμία: _ταμιακός μισθός. Ταμιακές οργανώσεις_. (ΛΚΝ) _ταμιακό επίδομα_ (ΛΝΕΓ)​

Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8464-ύψος-των-διαθεσίμων&p=100759&viewfull=1#post100759


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Δυστυχώς, εδώ με μπερδεύουν. 
Προτεραιότητα η αντιμετώπιση του ταμιακού προβλήματος

Ο ταμίας έχει πρόβλημα ή το ταμείο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Στο διαδίκτυο 15.200 (λέει) έχουν πρόβλημα με το ταμείο (_ταμειακό πρόβλημα_) και 1.600 έχουν πρόβλημα με τον ταμία, την ταμία, τους ταμίες ή τις ταμίες (_ταμιακό πρόβλημα_). Πρέπει γρήγορα να γίνουν όλες οι συναλλαγές ηλεκτρονικές.
:)


----------

